# [SOLVED]tethering displays 'sit0' interface

## TwiNight

When I booted into my newly installed Gentoo system and tried tethering the android device to the computer, I noticed that 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 command display sit0 interface.

It should have displayed usb0. What should I do? i read a few posts regarding sit0 but none of them solves my problem as to how should I connect to the internet, using tethering under such condition.Last edited by TwiNight on Mon Nov 14, 2011 1:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

TwiNight,

sit0 is a ipv6 over ipv4 tunnel end point.  Its safe to ignore it if you don't know what its for.

You get it for free if you turn on the kernel IPv6 option.

Android devices need the following kernel options on in your kernel

```

<M> USB Serial Converter support  --->

<M>USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems 
```

and

```
<M> USB Gadget Support  ---> 

<M>     Ethernet Gadget (with CDC Ethernet support)                            │ │  

  │ │         [*]       RNDIS support (NEW)                                                  │ │  

  │ │         [*]       Ethernet Emulation Model (EEM) support
```

I prefer modules but built in should work too.

Rebuild and reinstall your kernel then boot into your new kernel.  Do check the kernel build time after your reboot, using 

```
uname -a
```

You will also need dhcpcd, to assign a dynamic IP address to your new usb0, which you probably have already.

----------

## TwiNight

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> TwiNight,
> 
> sit0 is a ipv6 over ipv4 tunnel end point.  Its safe to ignore it if you don't know what its for.
> 
> You get it for free if you turn on the kernel IPv6 option.
> ...

 

I tried this. Didn't work for me. Then I tried the recommendations in the following posts. Not sure which one did the job, but I got the tethering to work at last

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843255.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901542.html

----------

